# Best website to buy sx pro in Canada



## Switchcanada (Jun 19, 2018)

I would like to know the best website to buy xecuter sx pro in Canada. I don't know much about hacking and would like a simple solution. I would like to receive it by this week. Thanks


----------



## Switchcanada (Jun 19, 2018)

So no one from Canada have received the xecuter sx pro yet?


----------



## Switchcanada (Jun 19, 2018)

Last bump


----------



## belisleian (Jun 19, 2018)

Switchcanada said:


> Last bump


Bought from switchack.com wich is in Quebec province.
Didn't hear news from them. They didn't receive it yet


----------



## Switchcanada (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone else in Canada received theirs?


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 21, 2018)

Switchcanada said:


> I would like to know the best website to buy xecuter sx pro in Canada. I don't know much about hacking and would like a simple solution. I would like to receive it by this week. Thanks



I live in Ontario and I ordered mine from 3DS-Flashcard. I placed my order in mid May and I paid extra to get mine shipped via DHL. 
Since I was part of the first round of pre-orders, I was able to get mine shipped faster then usual, which resulted in me getting mine delivered today (yay)

Note: If you chose to have your sx pro delivered via DHL, you will have to pay a custom duty tax (this was not mentioned when I placed my order) which costs around $20. Not sure if this duty applies to people who live in the US


----------



## Lush (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm thinking of ordering a pro myself so that it's a simple solution that my 7 year old boy can operate.  Any recommendations for the quickest way to get a pro in Canada?


----------



## Switchcanada (Jun 21, 2018)

How is switchack . they say it's canadian based. I am thinking of ordering it from there


----------



## Lush (Jun 21, 2018)

That's where I think I'll end up ordering mine too.  Anyone have any feedback to provide for this site?


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jun 21, 2018)

I recommend Modchipsdirect.com they ship to Canada and are reasonably priced. They are also getting a batch in this weekend and if you order now they MIGHT have enough for you in the second batch. If not you would be waiting about a week extra. Either way you’re late to the game and there’s a lot of orders that have to be fulfilled first from every supplier. Good luck.


----------



## OhhSheetz (Jun 21, 2018)

I used R43DSCA.com, used DHL shipment, and got my unit on Monday (was one of the first few to get it in general). Granted, I ordered on the 11th of may, or maybe the 17th of may, but still.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 22, 2018)

Vic_Vinegar said:


> I live in Ontario and I ordered mine from 3DS-Flashcard. I placed my order in mid May and I paid extra to get mine shipped via DHL.
> Since I was part of the first round of pre-orders, I was able to get mine shipped faster then usual, which resulted in me getting mine delivered today (yay)
> 
> Note: If you chose to have your sx pro delivered via DHL, you will have to pay a custom duty tax (this was not mentioned when I placed my order) which costs around $20. Not sure if this duty applies to people who live in the US



Yep thats DHL for you, always a duty charge. And horrible horrible service.


----------



## phonz (Jun 22, 2018)

I *don't *recommend R43DSCA.com
I ordered just the SX OS license from them, which says in-stock delivered within 24 hours.
Going on two days now and the order still says "Processing".

If you are looking for just a license, go somewhere else.


----------



## Dibella360 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ordered R43DSCA on day 1

It's been processing for a month.

Emailed them 3 times with no response

It has finally been shipping out today


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 22, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Yep thats DHL for you, always a duty charge. And horrible horrible service.


Wish I had known in advance that they would charge me with an extra customs duty tax (you'd think 3DS-Flashcard would have mentioned this), but oh well..  I got my sx pro yesterday and it works great, the extra $20 won't kill me.

As for DHL, i'm sure a lot of people have horror stories with them, but I found their service to be very good. They sent me txt msg notifications that included the tracking number for my package and it only took them 24 hrs to ship my sx pro from Honk Kong to Ontario.. which is pretty impressive

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dibella360 said:


> Ordered R43DSCA on day 1
> 
> It's been processing for a month.
> 
> ...


I ordered mine with 3DS-Flashcard (on day 1 of pre-orders) and I had the same issues. I emailed them in early June to confirm that they received my PayPal money transfer and they replied back to me within 24 hrs confirming that they received it, but when I emailed them on June 18 to ask if they could provide me with an ETA as to when I'll get my package... I got no reply

Best advice I can give you if/when you order your sx pro (or os) is to be patient... whoever you order it from, eventually they'll either reply to your message or one day you'll get a tracking number for your shipment

Oh and be prepared to get a lot of "my dear" in their replies lol


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 8, 2018)

Ordered from R43DSCA when their website said it'll be shipped before July 10.

Got an email 2 days ago that now they won't ship it before July 31st so asked them to cancel my order. Now they say, the refund will take 15-25 business days - spoke with my bank and they said wait until July end before issuing chargeback if need be

Would love to buy SX Pro but it doesn't seem to be available anywhere - guess I got no choice but to wait for Atmosphere then (what's worse is that I have the latest firmware which Atmosphere doesn't even support at the moment...ughh!)


----------



## Switchcanada (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah I am having same issue of not finding it in stock any where in Canada. I searched few websites but non have it in stock.


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 9, 2018)

Switchcanada said:


> Yeah I am having same issue of not finding it in stock any where in Canada. I searched few websites but non have it in stock.


I'm thinking of just buying SX OS and then grabbing a Jig locally or something

Dongle would be nice but I don't wanna wait months for it to come back in stock


----------



## 7X-10 (Jul 15, 2018)

kooltilldend said:


> Ordered from R43DSCA when their website said it'll be shipped before July 10.
> 
> Got an email 2 days ago that now they won't ship it before July 31st so asked them to cancel my order. Now they say, the refund will take 15-25 business days - spoke with my bank and they said wait until July end before issuing chargeback if need be
> 
> Would love to buy SX Pro but it doesn't seem to be available anywhere - guess I got no choice but to wait for Atmosphere then (what's worse is that I have the latest firmware which Atmosphere doesn't even support at the moment...ughh!)



Same situation for me.... I'm a little bit worried since the website are down since a couples of days...


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 15, 2018)

7X-10 said:


> Same situation for me.... I'm a little bit worried since the website are down since a couples of days...


I haven't received the refund yet but hopefully will before end of July...otherwise I'm def pushing a chargeback


----------



## Ragenrok (Jul 22, 2018)

Any updates to this? Thinking about buying one this weekend and want to known the best place to do it?


----------



## Henri-ici (Jul 23, 2018)

Ragenrok said:


> Any updates to this? Thinking about buying one this weekend and want to known the best place to do it?


You can buy from sxflashcard, they also ship to Canada, and ship within 24 hours, they use ePacket shipping,if you are lucky, you can receive yours within 10 days.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

Switchcanada said:


> I would like to know the best website to buy xecuter sx pro in Canada. I don't know much about hacking and would like a simple solution. I would like to receive it by this week. Thanks


Already bought it from any site?


----------



## silvershadow (Jul 31, 2018)

i ordered from modchipsdirect (July 31st), hopefully it gets here (Canada, 4 hours from Michigan) sometime this year, ill let you guys know.


----------



## Ragenrok (Jul 31, 2018)

I ended up just going with the sx os license instead, figured I never need to shut off the switch since sleep takes very little battery and its a $30 USD difference after you factor in shipping ($27 for the license off eBay vs $55 for the pro from modchip). Been a week now and ive only had to power down once and that was to load some more backups to my SD card.

Ended up using eBay as every key site that had just the license for <$30 seemed super sketchy.


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

I’ve had a damn hard time trying to buy a SX license myself until I’ve met Allen from 3ds-Flashcards .. sent me a custom premade order link and received the key literally 2 seconds after payment lol ..highly recommended


----------



## realg123 (Oct 30, 2018)

edit


----------

